# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Slotervaart Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Slotervaart Ziekenhuis 
Louwesweg 6
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van Slotervaart Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Slotervaart Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## yinith

Heb hier gewerkt...echt een klote ziekenhuis.
Maar...heb een afspraak gehad bij een dermatoloog (dr. van Gasselt) hele toffe vrouw, beetje stijf maar hier heb ik opzich wel heel veel aan gehad  :Smile:

----------

